# Can I do anything about apps purchased in the Google Play store?



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I have had a Samsung 8.9 Tablet for about a year and have a LOT of paid apps purchased in the Google Play store.  Has anyone found a way to add any paid apps to the Fire?  I'm waiting on the 8.9 at the end of November and have been busy purchasing all the free apps that I have from the Amazon Appstore, pulling the apk files to sideload ones that aren't in the Amazon store, but stuck on the paid apps.

I will contact the developers directly if I have to but thought I'd ask.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would think that if you can copy and sideload free apps you can do the same thing with paid ones, but I admit I haven't tried either thing.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I tried that. I have 1 paid app from Google. I got all the files and put them all into my Kindle Fire 1, installed, but didn't work. Tried twice, then gave up and deleted it all off the Fire.

I know it's only 1 app (in my case) but it's enough to make me say to myself, no more Amazon tablets.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

There are a couple of threads here about sideloading apps onto the Fire. I can't find them at the moment, but if you can copy the apk file of your Google apps and put them in a folder on your File (I use a dropbox folder labeled apks) then from your Fire you can open the apk file and it might install (I think everyone that I've copied to my Fire installed OK)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

According to this article:

http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/287620/how-google-ganked-android-app-developers



> "From Jelly Bean and forward, paid apps in Google Play are encrypted with a device-specific key before they are delivered and stored on the device. We know you work hard building your apps. We work hard to protect your investment," Google developer Angana Ghosh wrote on the Android blog June 27.


It seems the paid apps are encrypted. So, if you bought them from Google Play for a registered device, they won't work on your Fire.

Betsy


----------

